# Wedding music



## benniger (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm getting married in italy next year and they are very strict about sacred music. This is driving me nuts cos some of my most favourite choral music isn't necessarily sacred. Struggling most with the processional. I love in paradisum but it's about death - not ideal! Any ideas? What I really wanted was Monteverdi's Pur ti miro (so gently and beautiful and elegant to walk down the isle to) but it's not sacred!!!
Help! I don't want anything too cliched.


----------



## benniger (Nov 27, 2008)

By the way - it doesn't have to be choral, could also be solo or organist. Just thought choral might be nice for the processional.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Processionals for organ:

 Trumpet Voluntary in D ......... Jereimiah Clarke (formerly ascribed to Henry Purcell)
Canon in D .......................... Johann Pachelbel
Jesu, Joy of Mans' Desiring ... J. S. Bach
Grand Choeur Dialogue ........ Eugene Gigout
Bridal Chorus, from Lohengrin Richard Wagner
Anything from Handel's Water Music Suite
Recessionals for organ:

Toccata, from Sym No 5 ..... Widor
Trumpet Tune in D .............. Henry Purcell
Wedding March ................... Mendelssohn
Rigaudon ........................... Andre Campra
Trumpet Tune in D .............. David N. Johnson
Royal Fireworks Music .......... G. F. Handel (The Rejoicing)
There are others, but these are what I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Mendelssohn (Nov 24, 2007)

As a fun of Mendelssohn,i've heard most of his music more times than you can imagine...So i think that you should take a listen to his choral-sacred music (he is thought as the most important choral composer of the 19th century)...some examples:
-



-Westminster Cathedral Choir - Ave Maria(Mendelssohn)
-



-Mendelssohn Psalm 42 part 1subtitled
-



-



 (i would recommend that for a wedding ceremony)

Or even Rossini's "Petite Messe Solennelle"...

Hope i helped!


----------

